# 522 playback problem



## mustang (Mar 31, 2005)

Three times last week and today my wife was watching "Passions" when the playback just stopped like it was at the end. I tried hitting the back button and letting it play again and fast forwarding but that dosen't help. She also noticed the show before Passions tries to cut out like the receiver is loosing signal. I have a DPP Twin on my Dish 500. Could it be a LNB going bad? Any thoughts?


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Same thing happens to me if I use the 30 second skip function and hit it multiple times.

I get impatient when using fastr forward after that and wind up going to fast.

Bob


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

mustang said:


> Three times last week and today my wife was watching "Passions" when the playback just stopped like it was at the end. I tried hitting the back button and letting it play again and fast forwarding but that dosen't help. She also noticed the show before Passions tries to cut out like the receiver is loosing signal. I have a DPP Twin on my Dish 500. Could it be a LNB going bad? Any thoughts?


I'll avoid the joke about what watching "Passions" can do to you! :lol:

Is it possible that the signal, did, indeed cut out and this was only a partial recording? If the signal came back before the show was over, the second part of the recording could be on your DVR, too.


----------



## muppetkiller (Sep 11, 2007)

My 522 starting cutting out of recordings, rebooting and "acting up" on Sept. third.

Mine is definitely the hard drive on the box, it even locks up for pause, skip, etc.

What a shame, now I get someone else's reject.

Hope you have a minor glitch!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I sometimes have this happen, and it's sometimes a bad spot in the recording or on the hard drive. So if I get back to the same spot (after starting over), and fast forward through that area, I can resume watching the program again.


----------

